# NuVet



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I looked at NuVet ........ they have some good ingredients but no where I could I find the dose ( mg ) of each ingredient. To me that says it's minimal ! I now use the wholistic health canine complete for the goldens.


----------



## tsdairy (Dec 9, 2007)

I had never heard of that. Do you have any info you can share on that?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is the link :http://www.thewholisticpet.com/ Their products are excellent. The canine complete is really good and the canine complete with joint is even better. It has good amounts of glucosamine, chondroitin,and MSM.


----------



## tsdairy (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome, thank you I will be looking into those!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Fergus is on NuVet. I also found they could be clearer about what is in it. He's on it because it's a requirement for his health guarantee from the breeder. He loves them though, so they taste good I guess. I think it's something the breeder gets a kickback on.


----------



## tsdairy (Dec 9, 2007)

She requires it? I was recommended to use it but never required. that's not right in my opinion anyway!! Faith sure does love them too! I break them up into quarters and use them as treats!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I have a real problem with this NuVet... it is used nearly exclusively by puppy millers and high volume breeders. They get a kickback from every sale. They all use a company script in their "guarantee", which is null and void if NuVet is not used. And they state that NuVet supplies them with a monthly statement so they know who is using it and who is not. Their claims of preventing HD, ED, cancers, etc are a bit overboard. 
It is, from the looks of it, similar to other pyramid type scams.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

The breeder I used is not a high volume breeder or puppy mill by any stretch, but I'm sure this is a form of revenue, which bugs me.


----------



## tsdairy (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't agree with them using it as a 'revenue' and requring use of it. However, if they are using it as a way to earn extra money it's no different than mary kay as long as it's not required I don't have a problem with it, recommending it is fine. But I do not agree with only high volume breeders using it. I am using it from recommendation of a dear friend who used to raise labs (only had 4 of them) and she doesn't push it but she does offer it to people she grooms dogs for.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tsdairy said:


> I don't agree with them using it as a 'revenue' and requring use of it. However, if they are using it as a way to earn extra money it's no different than mary kay as long as it's not required I don't have a problem with it, recommending it is fine. But I do not agree with only high volume breeders using it. I am using it from recommendation of a dear friend who used to raise labs (only had 4 of them) and she doesn't push it but she does offer it to people she grooms dogs for.


 
I stated that it is used "nearly" exclusively by HVB's and millers. I know of very few (in fact, only one) "reputable" breeder who uses it. When you do a Google search you will finder literally hundreds of such breeders who do require it, and they all use the same NuVet script in their contracts stating that if it is NOT used, they will not honor their guarantee.


----------



## tsdairy (Dec 9, 2007)

That's awful for them to require it. It should be a personal choice. No different than us as people hav ea 'personal' choice in our supplements! lol


----------



## tsdairy (Dec 9, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I stated that it is used "nearly" exclusively by HVB's and millers. I know of very few (in fact, only one) "reputable" breeder who uses it. When you do a Google search you will finder literally hundreds of such breeders who do require it, and they all use the same NuVet script in their contracts stating that if it is NOT used, they will not honor their guarantee.


I ment that I don't think it's fair for the ones who require it to require it. It should be personal choice!


----------



## tsdairy (Dec 9, 2007)

I should have termed that better.


----------

